# Subthump Camaro T-Harness....???



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok so in my quest for sonic bliss and wanting to upgrade the mediocre Pioneer audio system in my Cruze I came across this. Subthump 5th Gen Add an Amp T-Harness for 2010 Camaro

I have done some very extensive research on all the various ways to integrate the factory head unit into a quality sounding system via an add on DSP/AMPS/Component speakers/Subs/
Now through said researching I have come to the belief that GM uses the same connections on the OEM amplifiers on the Cruze, Camaro, and Equinox, which I will demonstrate below.

While I have yet to try the T-harness from Subthump to see if it really is compatible, I think it just may be the solution to a easy and simple way to install my system without hacking up any of the factory wiring. 

OK so here are some attached pictures of the OEM amps from the vehicles I listed above (if it works)

1. Equinox
2. Camaro
3. Cruze


So my question is.....will the Subtump T-harness work....???....mmmm


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

You can upgrade your sound system with the stock head unit by bypassing the factory amp (removing it altogether), and using a high to low converter (DSP)- this is if you want to amplify the speakers in the cabin.

Thus, you will need an amplifier (obviously) - most likely 2 if you want to amplify all the speakers and a subwoofer (s).

Check out these:

Factory Sound Processors for OEM Radio at Sonic Electronix

Note that you will need one that provides for however many channels you are going to amplify.

Adding a subwoofer is an additional channel to the stock pioneer channel amount.

I personally have the Audio Control LC8i in my Cruze and the LC6i in my G37- Love them, in the infiniti its been going for 4 years without any problems whatsoever.

They will also help the overall system sound better, as they act as an equalizer as well.

If you're really looking for "sonic bliss", I would highly recommend at least amplifying all of the speakers, replacing at least the front component speakers with a nice set of speakers that have crossovers, and adding a quality (JL audio, Rockford Fosgate, Alpine, Kenwood, etc) brand Subwoofer, and in a made-to-specfications box (ported if you like thumping, leaking loud bass, sealed if you like tight bass). The quality of your amplifier is important as well. Do not be fooled by products that display a certain amount of wattage. You want to look at RMS, not peak power, and cheaper brands will not actually output the power that they advertise.

Also go with thick, quality wiring.

You can check out my setup in my garage, and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

While I appreciate your feedback, I think you misunderstood my question. I am looking to bypass the factory amp and add a DSP (Helix, Mosconi, RF360, etc).I just need to pull the signal to feed said DSP. I would most likely cut off the RCA's and just feed whatever DSP I choose the high level signal. As far as my components for my build they consist of ....

Pioneer Stage 4 PRS 6 1/2comps with the 2 5/8 mid (though I may not use it)
Pioneer Stage 4 TS-W252PRS sub x2
A few old schools Zed Audio made vacuum tube amps
A truck load of sound deadener
A high end DSP and all the appropriate new wiring necessary 

The Subthump harness, if it would work, would simplify the process. I wouldn't even have to take the dash apart. SO back to the question, will it work? YES/NO/MAYBE


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

SInce the connections are the same, I don't see why not. But sorry I can't say for sure it working, as I never used it myself or saw it. So maybe. But I would bet on it working.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

1 would assume that the T Harness pictured should plug into the existing amp and existing wiring harness ..

From the 3 pics you have posted of the 3 different model GM vehichles 1 could conclude that the T Harness should Plug and Play ..

By no means do I suggest that the T harness is sufficiant and you may research in greater lengths ..

I do agrree the option appears to be a viable option with further study and verification of fitment .

Good Luck .


----------



## chiefgeek (Nov 18, 2017)

Did you ever attempt this? I think the pin out is different on the camaro from the Cruze, but that is easily fixed by re-pinning the connector.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I bought one and quickly realized they are not all created equal.... and around the same time axxess came out with a module to keep my display/back up camera and allow me to add an aftermarket deck....haven't looked back.

Here is a link to a link of my Cruze....Had the pillars done professionally....did all the rest myself.....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/207490-my-cruze-pillar-build.html

Complete Pioneer Stage 4 system (head unit and speakers/subs) minus the amps...but I have 2 PRS-A900s waiting for install.


----------

